# american apparel re-labeling



## modestmama (Feb 21, 2007)

I am ordering some blanks from american apparel. does anyone happen to know what the tags are made of? i know nothing about tags, so i can't tell just by looking at them. my guess would be satin, but i'm not sure. anyway, i was thinking of only taking the top one out, and leaving the bottom one in (it has the fabric content and country of origin) and putting my own logo labels in place of the top one. i definitly need whatever labels i get to be soft, becuase it's baby clothing. no cheap scratchy labels for me. and i sort of wanted mine to match the existing ones, so thats why i was asking if anyone knew what AA uses. is satin the softest?


----------



## tinkertee (Jan 2, 2007)

modestmama said:


> I am ordering some blanks from american apparel. does anyone happen to know what the tags are made of? i know nothing about tags, so i can't tell just by looking at them. my guess would be satin, but i'm not sure. anyway, i was thinking of only taking the top one out, and leaving the bottom one in (it has the fabric content and country of origin) and putting my own logo labels in place of the top one. i definitly need whatever labels i get to be soft, becuase it's baby clothing. no cheap scratchy labels for me. and i sort of wanted mine to match the existing ones, so thats why i was asking if anyone knew what AA uses. is satin the softest?


 
Their satin labels. Its pretty soft in my opinion.


----------



## pixelsherpa (Dec 15, 2007)

Someone told me they were Poly-Satin, can someone verify if this is accurate. I am in the same boat as modestmama looking for options


----------



## serveist (Mar 30, 2006)

are they satin or poly-satin? They seem very soft compared to other printed satin labels.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Satin is a weave, not a fibre. So there's no such thing as "satin *or* poly-satin", it would be "silk satin or poly satin or nylon satin", etc. I don't know for sure what AA makes their labels out of, but realistically it's likely to be polyester. If you really care... just google textiles burn test and check it yourself.


----------

